# lasagnalover9 vs Negrek



## Meowth (Jan 16, 2017)

[size=+2]*lasagnalover9 vs Negrek*[/size]


> Format: 2v2 Double
> 
> Style: Set
> 
> ...


*lasagnalover9's active squad*

 *Pepè* the male Stunky <Aftermath>
 *Emma* the female Emolga <Static>
 *Flint* the male Chimchar <Blaze>


*Negrek's active squad*

 *Nate* the male Mudkip <Torrent> @ Eviolite
 *Antialiasis* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg
 *Havoc* the male Treecko <Overgrow> @ Big Root
 *Mandarb* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Haplo* the male Cubone <Lightning Rod> @ Thick Club
 *Cathexis* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Sitrus Berry
 *Phlogiston* the female Chimchar <Blaze> @ Eviolite
 *Axel* the male Axew <Mold Breaker>
 *Fjora* the female Stunky <Stench>
 *Sparchaeopteryx* the female Archen <Defeatist>



lasagnalover9 sends out first.
Negrek sends out second and issues commands.
lasagnalover9 issues commands.
I ineviatbly screw up more than usual due to being over a year out of practice.


----------



## Meowth (Jan 20, 2017)

so I only just thought to check the DQ limit on this batle and jeez I was not expecting it to be so short

*DQ warning for lasagnalover9.*


----------



## Meowth (Jan 22, 2017)

*lasagnalover9 is DQed.*


----------

